# I need some graphic designers that like pokémon!!



## PokemonHaker94 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hello, I am looking for some Graphic Designers that like Pokémon, if you want to help please register on my site Pokémon Legends you will be added to the staff Designers.

If you are going to help we need a new banner that says Pokémon Legends & has to go well with the website layout, we will need these 2 pokémon in the banner  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 & 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or how ever you think would make a good banner. 

Thank you.

~Clone


----------



## Splych (Jun 5, 2009)

Well... I can help try and attempt. I personally think the Ho-Oh and Lugia are better. Gonna be named Splych there k?


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 5, 2009)

i could try when im free..


----------



## PokemonHaker94 (Jun 5, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> Well... I can help try and attempt. I personally think the Ho-Oh and Lugia are better. Gonna be named Splych there k?


Okay I have welcomed you on the forums & will be waiting to see the banner once it is done, oh & I like the Lugia & Ho-oh more as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## Rowan (Jun 5, 2009)

what do you think of this? tell me honestly


----------



## PokemonHaker94 (Jun 5, 2009)

Rowan said:
			
		

> what do you think of this? tell me honestly


It's not bad, but I feel that it is not the exact banner I am looking for, Its the background of it I feel it's to dark maybe you could make it a bit lighter or try the other image but thank you for the first try, if you are register'd on the forums I will put you in the graphics team. & if there are any other people that would like to give it a shot don't be shy just have a try. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~CloneCharizard


----------



## Daihatsuboy (Jun 5, 2009)

I'll whip something up later; it looks like fun.

Thing is that the Ho-oh and Lugia combo seems so typical. I'll see what I can think up. ;D


----------



## mucus (Jun 5, 2009)

Like that?


----------



## Daihatsuboy (Jun 5, 2009)

Here you go.


----------



## mucus (Jun 5, 2009)

ohhh pretty!


----------



## Rowan (Jun 5, 2009)

i agree very nice


----------



## PokemonHaker94 (Jun 5, 2009)

Daihatsuboy said:
			
		

> Here you go.


Oh WOW that is the BEST!!!!!! Banner I have ever seen Thank you sooooooooo much, Please register on the site so I can make you a Graphics Team member.


----------



## Splych (Jun 5, 2009)

xDD. You guys are pwning it... I will work on future banners for fun instead x3

Just request.... And then we can all try =P


----------



## woutervanesch (Jun 5, 2009)

hope you like it


----------



## PokemonHaker94 (Jun 6, 2009)

woutervanesch said:
			
		

> hope you like it


This is a nice banner I like it if you want you may become one of the graphics team members oh & we also do more than just banners.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 6, 2009)

i registered, what other things are there to design other than banners?


----------



## Da Foxx (Jun 6, 2009)

Daihatsuboy said:
			
		

> Here you go.


Clean and professional! I like that.


----------



## woutervanesch (Jun 6, 2009)

PokemonHaker94 said:
			
		

> woutervanesch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no thanx,
this was very easy to make:
start photoshop, copy paste the ho-oh and lugia in photoshop. use magic wand to mak background transparent
one search on google images for "abstract" and place the first hit as background, go to cooltext.com and make a Pokémon Legends logo (used the YaHoo! font)
copy and paste into photoshop

10 minutes it was done
very simple!

i like pokémon btw but not the new series (since D&P)
till sapphire it were good games, but nowadays the new pokemon are not very original.
i look forward to soul silver and heart gold, maybe some of the best pokemon games in a while!

sorry for my bad english, i'm from holland (the netherlands) you see.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice site you got their running there, i registered seems like a nice place, i wish i could help with the graphics stuff...i just suck when it comes to that stuff, i have like 0 creativity in drawing and artwork


----------



## Splych (Jun 6, 2009)

I am willing to help make... Banners, Buttons, What ever requires designing xD.

I am still making my attempt at it. I don't want mine to be too plain, but also need to find brushes to get a nice background.


----------



## PokemonHaker94 (Jun 6, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> i registered, what other things are there to design other than banners?


Rank Icons & video watermarks/logos


----------



## PokemonHaker94 (Jun 6, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> I am willing to help make... Banners, Buttons, What ever requires designing xD.
> 
> I am still making my attempt at it. I don't want mine to be too plain, but also need to find brushes to get a nice background.


Oh okay I can ask you quickly you know the little buttons that say edit, quote & delete we need new once that are more or less looking like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 & 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but as you can see there isn't a delete one that is because our old graphics designer has left so if you could make 3 buttons that look similar to what I have just shown you then I can officialy add you to the Graphics Team. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or anyone else that wants to help out.


----------



## Daihatsuboy (Jun 6, 2009)

I'll be willing to help out once in a while around the site as well.


----------



## Splych (Jun 7, 2009)

Haha. Yaay. This is gonna be awesome. More and more people are joining ^^. I guess I can take a shot at making those buttons... I think I know what 3 pokemon to pick...


----------



## PokemonHaker94 (Jun 7, 2009)

Okay thanks Splych & Daihatsuboy


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 7, 2009)

rank icons?
what ranks are there? i'll do them


----------



## PokemonHaker94 (Jun 7, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> rank icons?
> what ranks are there? i'll do them


This 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is a rank icon, but we have them already I just need to make the last 2 ranks which are Graphics Team & Supervisors, those are the last 2 ranks to be made. ^^


----------



## Splych (Jun 7, 2009)

I recommend using Ditto or Smeagle as the Graphics Team rank... Wait I am making those. But yea, those 2 pokemon. Since one shape shifts into anything and the other paints. For supervisor iunno...

And one more thing, did you old graphics designer tell you what font they used? I don't want to go searching for any... And PhotoShop still isn't done being installed >_>. I guess I will just have to work with GIMP xPP


----------



## PokemonHaker94 (Jun 7, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> I recommend using Ditto or Smeagle as the Graphics Team rank... Wait I am making those. But yea, those 2 pokemon. Since one shape shifts into anything and the other paints. For supervisor iunno...
> 
> And one more thing, did you old graphics designer tell you what font they used? I don't want to go searching for any... And PhotoShop still isn't done being installed >_>. I guess I will just have to work with GIMP xPP


The font that was made for the ranks is Comic sans ms in *BOLD*


----------



## GameSoul (Jun 10, 2009)

Entei for Supervisor.


----------



## Rowan (Jun 12, 2009)

ill join under Rowan
graphics team please ill try and make some rank things


----------



## PokemonHaker94 (Jun 13, 2009)

Rowan said:
			
		

> ill join under Rowan
> graphics team please ill try and make some rank things


Okay I will tell you what ranks we need Graphics Team rank with this pokémon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & the boarder will need to be that sea color that I used for Graphics Team & Supervisors have Purple & pokémon needs to be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




something like this


----------



## jan777 (Jun 13, 2009)

so, am i in?


----------



## PokemonHaker94 (Jun 13, 2009)

jan777 said:
			
		

> so, am i in?


What do you mean??


----------



## jan777 (Jun 13, 2009)

sorry i was just kidding


----------



## Splych (Jun 13, 2009)

It would be pretty hard Haker since it won't be our style. Like to make the buttons, and ranks etc. 

To continue on something like that would take forever, but one thing we can't guarantee is for them to look the same. Maybe we could start from scratch, but that'll be really hard... I haven't done anything since I got projects and assignments due the next week, and at the same time, I am also working on my siggy... Sorry. will get onto it during Summer Vacation, unless I get grounded.... Off of the computer >_


----------



## PokemonHaker94 (Jun 13, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> It would be pretty hard Haker since it won't be our style. Like to make the buttons, and ranks etc.
> 
> To continue on something like that would take forever, but one thing we can't guarantee is for them to look the same. Maybe we could start from scratch, but that'll be really hard... I haven't done anything since I got projects and assignments due the next week, and at the same time, I am also working on my siggy... Sorry. will get onto it during Summer Vacation, unless I get grounded.... Off of the computer >_


----------



## Rheotron (Jun 14, 2009)

I guess I could give it a go. I've made some buttons and banners and that before for a friends website.

I've done this:






.

If you wanna check out some of my other work, take a look here.

PM me if you want me to do some stuff.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 15, 2009)

PokemonHaker94 said:
			
		

> Rowan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anyone done this yet? for the graphics?


----------



## Rowan (Jun 15, 2009)

i have made a few rank images tell me what you think 
i could do more if you want..











or bevel and emboss version


----------



## Sstew (Jun 15, 2009)

I can do more if you need them.I make Banners, Sigs buttons. Anything really.
Let me know,
If you want to use them let me know,and I'll make them into one image.
I signed up under Sstew


----------



## PokemonHaker94 (Jun 16, 2009)

Rowan said:
			
		

> i have made a few rank images tell me what you think
> i could do more if you want..
> 
> 
> ...



They are all very nice but I will only us the Supervisors rank that you made & I will use the Graphics Team rank that Sstew made. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thank you both.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 16, 2009)

PokemonHaker94 said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about a rank icon like this?






I mean just incase if you want to change your mind


----------



## strata8 (Jun 17, 2009)

Rowan said:
			
		

> i have made a few rank images tell me what you think
> i could do more if you want..
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, you're using that IttyBittyPixel (or Visitor) font to death...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But seriously, not a good idea.


----------



## Rowan (Jun 19, 2009)

yh yh i no 
i gotta get some nicer fonts
i think ill search now


----------



## PokemonHaker94 (Jun 22, 2009)

Not really as the rank fonts are Comic Sans Ms something like that.


----------



## R1C3 N1NJA (Jun 22, 2009)

Gasp! I Love Pokemon! i wanna join! ill post my banner in a bit(:


----------



## PokemonHaker94 (Jun 23, 2009)

Okay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pokémon is awesome right??


----------



## dice (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm going to lock this thread to be fair on others. It has remained open as you were in need of help. You've recieved that help (clearly) and the latest posts aren't exactly on topic (e.g. "Gasp! I Love Pokemon! i wanna join! ill post my banner in a bit(:") and now could be viewed by some as being advertising.

If people wish to mention how "awesome" pokemon is or post banners they can do so from your site.


----------

